# m.gbatemp.net doesn't work



## Satangel (Mar 4, 2008)

m.gbatemp.net isnt working anymore since the new servers came.


----------



## Samutz (Mar 4, 2008)

[04:29pm]  Costebbo, dunno if you're aware - but m.gbatemp.net is down
[04:29pm]  I'm aware of it. I can't create a m.gbatemp.net anymore
[04:30pm]  1 character subdomains are not allowed on the new server
[04:30pm]  use mobile.gbatemp.net instead
[04:30pm]  or gbatemp.net/m


----------



## Costello (Mar 4, 2008)

The new address is 
http://mobile.gbatemp.net 


The new server doesn't allow 1-character subdomains.
I used to tweak the name server configuration myself, but the new one has a nice interface (VHCS2) and I don't wanna mess that up.

You can also access GBAtemp Mobile via:
http://gbatemp.net/m
http://gbatemp.net/mobile


----------



## Satangel (Mar 4, 2008)

Ow, okay, tnx for the quick reply.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 8, 2008)

I was wondering about this too... I'm glad I can use it again


----------



## xJonny (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'gbatemp'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/mobile/htdocs/connect.php on line 2
> 
> Warning: mysql_select_db(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/mobile/htdocs/connect.php on line 3
> Categories
> ...



Or does it not work here?


----------



## Dylaan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep, I get SQL errors as well...


----------



## Costello (Mar 21, 2008)

it's under maintenance too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (like teh wiki)


----------



## xJonny (Mar 21, 2008)

Disregard this comment.

P.S. How about a nicer page instead of that VHCS Error page on a 404?


----------



## Elisa_ (May 7, 2008)

What is this meant to be anyway


----------



## Costello (May 7, 2008)

it's a simplified version of GBAtemp for mobile users!
I don't have time to fix it for now


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2008)

It is perhaps not quite as nice as a dedicated section but http://www.wumga.com/ has the news at least.


----------



## Urza (May 7, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> It is perhaps not quite as nice as a dedicated section but http://www.wumga.com/ has the news at least.


So does any RSS reader (GReader mobile being the premier choice).


----------



## Costello (May 7, 2008)

I'll have mobile.gbatemp.net redirect to wumga.com for now


----------



## fateastray (Jan 23, 2009)

Is the mobile version ever going to be fixed?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 28, 2009)

fateastray said:
			
		

> Is the mobile version ever going to be fixed?


Not for the foreseeable future I'm afraid.

I'm going to close this topic now, and we'll update you with any new developments.


----------

